# looking for eyewear that does NOT fog up



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

reached point of frustration with eyewear getting foggy to the point of stopping to wipe as visibility gets greatly reduced within 20 minutes into rides. i'm using 'clear' protective eye glasses and am looking for any recommendations for non-tinted anti-fog eyewear.

appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazon.com: Ek 123625 Cat Crap Anti-Fog: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't think there's such a thing as eyewear that will NEVER fog up. I've found that 1) managing sweat, wearing some sort of sweatband, and 2) keeping the shields from getting too close to my face, so they can "breathe," are the best I can do. I use shields with anti-fog treatment, but in very humid weather, or rain, I sometimes have to just ride without them.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Florida rider here, where it's always hot and humid. I agree with joe_bloe, IME nothing is 100% fogproof. The closest I've come so far are these Remington T72 shooting glasses with the clear anti-fog lens, plus the Cat Crap antifog mentioned by drwx, and a Halo headband. Another key is to keep moving at a brisk pace - a bit of airflow over the glasses helps. If I have to stop then I take them off and stick them in my helmet vents.

(FWIW, I also find the T72 with the copper lens to be good for sunny days where you'll be riding in and out of the tree canopy.)


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought a pair of vented sunglasses
Native Sprint








So far plenty of sweating but no fog and WAY cooler than my other pair of non-vented sunglasses. Native sunglasses are very light too..I'm a fan for sure!
I bought mine from REI store...


----------



## paradigm shifter (Jun 4, 2013)

Vented Oakley Racing Jackets are the best that I've used. Not 100% fog proof on the climbs but once you get moving they clear up quickly.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Agreed with all posts, nothing fog free, when you stop for sure. Just focus on the vents and you will be good. My question to add on, is anybody use the rain-X treatment?


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

I've tried rain-X for water, not really fog. It didn't work. The beads are still too big and blocked my vision.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Rain-x does nothing for fog, it's purely for rain. Even then, you have to be traveling around 40 MPH for it to be truely effective.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

thx to all for the suggestions and feedback. i'll be going with the vented oakley as that was my initial alternative too, and seems easiest for my purposes.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

+1 on the vented Oakley's... They may fog up when you stop in extreme conditions, but immediately clear up when you get going.

Even though I get hooked up with another premium brand, I gladly pay full pop for the Oakley's for riding.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Try the dish soap trick. Coat the lenses with it and polish it off until the lenses are clear. Should help them to be more fog resistant. Works for diving masks.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Try the dish soap trick. Coat the lenses with it and polish it off until the lenses are clear. Should help them to be more fog resistant. Works for diving masks.


This works really well. A little dab'll do ya.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

When I used to play competitive paintball (RPL) in always used rain x anti.fog in my goggles (which fog likre mofos even with top.of the line lenses) you can get it at Walmart or any auto place its in a black.little.bottle worked wonders for me and my teammates.

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## pingmonster (Apr 16, 2013)

Just recently changed mind to Oakley RadarLock XL Straight Stem Vented. (OO9196-06)

https://au.oakley.com/images/catalog/generated/750x350/8a/502932006af36.jpg

Still fogs when you come to complete stop but compare to other.....this comes no way near...Bad ass looking too.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I have natives and don't ever plan on changing. Warantee is awesome, frame broke after 4-6years, cost me 20+shipping for brand new pair. Oh, and I lost my receipt. They didn't care. Had many oakleys but would break after a few years and warantee wasn't as good.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------

